# hey you guys loads of baby dust please



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

I know as i have been told am prob goin into menopause that unlikely to concieve but have had norm period and am gonna use pre seed and ov tests and give it my best shot!!!!!!!!! should if i do of course ovulate at easter.....so hopefully my egg will come and be good one!!!! dp takin me away for weekend so any other handy hints welcome.....Wish me luck


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Enaj,

Wishing you lots of    

We used PreSeed too which I think really helped.  Cut out caffiene (if you haven't already), have a glass or two of wine to relax, stay in bed for at least 30 mins after and loll about lots   but most of all have lots of fun and relax.

Nuala


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Enaj give it your best shot !!!!!Good luck


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Enaj-lots of luck..    
p.s.sorry to be thick-what is pre seed
Sazz


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

coming your way - all the very best of luck,
Vicky x


----------

